# Congratulations!!!



## Underdog

It's my client that really deserves the congratulations for making the selection, but sadly I probably won't pass it on.


Question though, read the instructions for non-wovens.
Are they saying vinyl adhesive is ok?
Are they saying the lightweight GH-57 is not ok?
I'm not accustomed to using a vinyl adhesive but they got me nervous because GH-57 is sooo thin and they ask for heavy duty clear.

Opinions please.


----------



## Underdog

And why the H3(( do I have to unroll all the material and inspect it if that's already been done?


----------



## daArch

GH-57 ???


Is that the GH version of Roman's Border Paste ?

according to Roman's GH-57 Product Data Sheet "UNIVERSAL BORDER PASTE GH-57"

If so, I wouldn't use that on ANYTHING except a border going over a vinyl coated paper, and since I inlay my borders, I wouldn't use it.

Back when the n-w's started to be the "new thing" many folks had staining issues, and maybe it was because we all dilute our pastes to some degree.

880 and 234 were the worst stainers. Staining would be less when pasting the wall. The old GH-34 seemed to be the safest. I haven't (yet) had staining issues with 838, either pasting the wall or the product.


----------



## Underdog

Here's the info. It looks weak and like it won't work but it always has done well. This material coming up though looks different. It's a thick Toille and I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## daArch

well, call Roman and see if they will guarantee no staining issues and no failure issues and if the sign off,.......




I just looked closely at the label of the Border Paste:









see the tiny lettering "GH-57"

This is a BEAR to strip because it IS a synthetic polymer and resistant to all stripping solutions. Not as bad as VOV, but still, the person faced with stripping it will pray you rot in hell. 

I have used it sparingly if needed when I split strips for a corner. After the need to strip a room I had done that way, I now use it even more sparingly

You asked for opinions. Mine is DO NOT USE GH-57 for general hanging of any wallcoverings. Use a starch based adhesive.


----------



## Underdog

I've seen the border adhesives and call them 'Elmer's Glue' type adhesive to the customers so they understand what it is.
Hate hate hate it!!

Don't know why they both use GH 57 on the label, they aren't close to the same.
It sure is confusing though.


----------



## Underdog

Oh yeah... I always thought GH was Golden Harvest


----------



## chrisn

I am pretty sure I would pitch the instructions and paste the wall with this and be done with it. No way would I use that GH57 unless Roman Guaranteed it in writing( then I still would not use it)


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> Oh yeah... I always thought GH was Golden Harvest



GH *is* Golden Harvest. You do know that Golden Harvest is owned by Roman - bought circa 1990. Krause used to own it.

If I remember what Jerry Russo told me, this was all as a result of his becoming CEO. He and his team turned Roman around to be the highly successful company it is today. 

Many of the products under each brand are the same. Golden Harvest is marketed toward the DIY, whereas Roman toward the professional - hence their PRO-880, PRO-838, etc. 

And allow me to to disagree with Chris about using 880 for non-wovens. It has caused blushing and staining - although, as I mentioned before, this could be due to the thinning we all have a habit of. I still opine that you should use 838.


----------



## Underdog

I'll let y'all know what I wind up using and how it works.

Thanks all.


----------



## chrisn

daArch said:


> GH *is* Golden Harvest. You do know that Golden Harvest is owned by Roman - bought circa 1990. Krause used to own it.
> 
> If I remember what Jerry Russo told me, this was all as a result of his becoming CEO. He and his team turned Roman around to be the highly successful company it is today.
> 
> Many of the products under each brand are the same. Golden Harvest is marketed toward the DIY, whereas Roman toward the professional - hence their PRO-880, PRO-838, etc.
> 
> And allow me to to disagree with Chris about using 880 for non-wovens. It has caused blushing and staining - although, as I mentioned before, this could be due to the thinning we all have a habit of. I still opine that you should use 838.


 
You have WAY more experience than me. I might have hung 7 or 8 non wovens in the past 5 years, but I am pretty sure I used 88o( I was told that was what was in the Duron brand black label) pasted the wall full strength and never had a problem


----------



## daArch

chrisn said:


> You have WAY more experience than me. I might have hung 7 or 8 non wovens in the past 5 years, but I am pretty sure I used 88o( I was told that was what was in the Duron brand black label) pasted the wall full strength and never had a problem


I'm putting that into my knowledge data base. It may be the key. :thumbup:


----------



## Underdog

Ok... update...

I used 880 just because I had some. Btw I have S/W shake it up for me, makes it nice and creamy and easy to spread. The instructions warned not to thin.

It hung fine and smoothed down but bubbled up with time. I nursed it and chased the bubbles.

The next day it had shrunk down to the wall just fine.


----------



## chrisn

Underdog said:


> Ok... update...
> 
> I used 880 just because I had some. Btw I have S/W shake it up for me, makes it nice and creamy and easy to spread. The instructions warned not to thin.
> 
> It hung fine and smoothed down but bubbled up with time. I nursed it and chased the bubbles.
> 
> The next day it had shrunk down to the wall just fine.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> almost always happens that way


----------

